# Porting rear deck



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Alright I'm putting both my JBL T595 in while I'm at it I'm going to port the rear deck. I'm debating whether going slot ported or running flared tubes ? If go I with flared tubing what size should I go with 2"-4" ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

just cut a square/rectangle out of the deck and call it a day


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

welcome


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i planed on doing a sloted port in the rear deck of the caddy, ive never herd one in person, do they sound pretty good?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 10 2007, 05:16 PM~8277235
> *i planed on doing a sloted port in the rear deck of the caddy, ive never herd one in person, do they sound pretty good?
> *


cutting the rear deck out allows more sound to get in the cabin... it works


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 03:24 PM~8277270
> *cutting the rear deck out allows more sound to get in the cabin... it works
> *


No shit? I was thinkn bout cutn a rectangle out in my daily... I could give a fuck less what it looks like... If it makes it sound better im doin it :cheesy:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i would do flared ports just because of the looks. but if you do a rectangle cut out, you can easily make the rear deck sexy with a 1/4" beauty board and grill cloth over the cut out.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah that's what I was planing on doing making a cut out and laying out some speaker cloth over it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: Looks good. How's it sound ? That's a huge rear deck I wish I had that much space to work with.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 PM~8288254
> *i would do flared ports just because of the looks. but if you do a rectangle cut out, you can easily make the rear deck sexy with a 1/4" beauty board and grill cloth over the cut out.
> *


ud do round flared ports because you fear real port area :uh: :cheesy: :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 12 2007, 11:45 AM~8291532
> *:thumbsup:  Looks good. How's it sound ? That's a huge rear deck I wish I had that much space to work with.
> *


thats 509rider's car


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 12 2007, 05:24 PM~8294919
> *ud do round flared ports because you fear real port area  :uh:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


not when you have them with a 6" diameter and 12" flare


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 13 2007, 10:57 AM~8300664
> *not when you have them with a 6" diameter and 12" flare
> *


and a 12 x 12 square will allow more air in...... aero ports work well in boxes but its pretty pointless to use them to port a rear deck


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I wonder If we hooked up a fan to the port if the bass would get louder because more airs gettin' in? lol In theory it works right?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2007, 06:33 PM~8304022
> *I wonder If we hooked up a fan to the port if the bass would get louder because more airs gettin' in? lol In theory it works right?
> *


get a jigsaw and cut a hole in the deck..... get some grill cloth and make a "cover" putting aeroports and such in the deck is a waste of money


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 13 2007, 05:26 PM~8304307
> *get a jigsaw and cut a hole in the deck..... get some grill cloth and make a "cover" putting aeroports and such in the deck is a waste of money
> *


Sounds logical. Do you think it would be a good idea to do this in my Impala and can you recommend a good shop around here?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8304416
> *Sounds logical. Do you think it would be a good idea to do this in my Impala and can you recommend a good shop around here?
> *


its simple mang, get a metal bit and a jigsaw and cut out a square/rectangle.... do it yourself and save a couple hundred bux.... you can get grille cloth from www.selectproducts.com and pick up some 1/8th-1/4" hardboard and wrap it up


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

here is what I did in my 80 Impala, Ill get around to making a grille for it all eventually


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2007, 04:47 PM~8304416
> *Sounds logical. Do you think it would be a good idea to do this in my Impala and can you recommend a good shop around here?
> *


just use the rear seat speaker hole as a port


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 14 2007, 03:53 AM~8306505
> *just use the rear seat speaker hole as a port
> *


that isnt what he is talking about doing....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 14 2007, 01:53 AM~8306505
> *just use the rear seat speaker hole as a port
> *


He does have a point here..I kinda forgot about that. Theres nothing behind that grill besides a hole anyway.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 13 2007, 05:56 PM~8303810
> *and a 12 x 12 square will allow more air in...... aero ports work well in boxes but its pretty pointless to use them to port a rear deck
> *


too-che my lotioned friend. too-che indeed


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

My 62 rear deck...


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 Deuce_@Jul 25 2007, 01:26 PM~8389447
> *My 62 rear deck...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some sweet work homie!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

IF YOU ARE GOING TO "PORT" THE REAR DECK...TUNE YOUR PORTS BY BUILDING A FOURTH-ORDER BANDPASS BOX TUNED TO YOUR SPECIFIC SUBS...THE MOST INCREDIBLE SOUND COMES FROM 4TH ORDER AND YOU DONT NEED 1000 WATTS EITHER...NOT TO MENTION THE BOX ISNT HUGE LIKE A TYPICAL PORTED BOX EITHER :cheesy:

OR IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY ROOM...MAKE SURE TO GLASS YOUR SUB BOX INTO THE REAR DECK SO NO AIR IS MOVING IN THE TRUNK...THIS WAY YOUR SHIT WILL SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAP! :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 04:53 PM~8389626
> *IF YOU ARE GOING TO "PORT" THE REAR DECK...TUNE YOUR PORTS BY BUILDING A FOURTH-ORDER BANDPASS BOX TUNED TO YOUR SPECIFIC SUBS...THE MOST INCREDIBLE SOUND COMES FROM 4TH ORDER AND YOU DONT NEED 1000 WATTS EITHER...NOT TO MENTION THE BOX ISNT HUGE LIKE A TYPICAL PORTED BOX EITHER :cheesy:
> 
> OR IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY ROOM...MAKE SURE TO GLASS YOUR SUB BOX INTO THE REAR DECK SO NO AIR IS MOVING IN THE TRUNK...THIS WAY YOUR SHIT WILL SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAP! :cheesy:
> *


you are wrong on so many levels.......


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: orly? i guess you need to build one before you can speak on it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 06:31 PM~8390243
> *:uh: orly? i guess you need to build one before you can speak on it
> *


ive built several 4th and 7th order bandpasses.... Ive designed countless others for people so I think I can speak on it dickwad.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy: its an oppinion...i like 4th order ported through the rear deck...so stfu


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 06:57 PM~8390435
> *:cheesy: its an oppinion...i like 4th order ported through the rear deck...so stfu
> *


opinion u fucking moron...... like it all you want, keep in mind there are people that like kraco amps and roadgear subs as well


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 25 2007, 07:17 PM~8390535
> *opinion u fucking moron...... like it all you want, keep in mind there are people that like kraco amps and roadgear subs as well
> *


whamp whamp lol

xplore amps anyone?


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 13 2007, 05:57 PM~8304459
> *here is what I did in my 80 Impala, Ill get around to making a grille for it all eventually
> 
> 
> ...



Hey bro did u have a sub in a enclosure or just mounted on a board? I never fuck with the stereo shit I leave that stuff for my bro 2 do :biggrin: Thats why I ask. Ive got a couple of rockford p2 15 's. And Im try'n 2 c how im gonna set just 1 of em up in my caddy.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Jul 26 2007, 02:49 AM~8393895
> *Hey bro did u have a sub in a enclosure  or just mounted on a board? I never fuck with the stereo shit I leave that stuff for my bro 2 do :biggrin:  Thats why I ask. Ive got a  couple of rockford p2 15 's. And Im try'n 2 c how im gonna set just 1 of em up in my caddy.
> *


2-15s ported


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i want a pretty box like that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 06:34 PM~8399389
> *i want a pretty box like that
> *


its plain....ill make a pretty one soon


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

but still. its a nice ass box just look wise


----------



## Sosick (Mar 2, 2003)

did your car have a light in the rear deck pit?


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Jul 26 2007, 04:31 PM~8399363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a pretty stick like that ..hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

hell ya :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsammy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:23 PM~8400722
> *I want a pretty stick like that ..hahahahahahahahaha
> *


dont be hatin [/b-rad] I dont gotta worry bout the stick dying on me like the 2 sets of gas struts that Ive put on that car did 

I have linear actuators for it but too lazy to put em on


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 26 2007, 04:31 PM~8399363
> *2-15s ported
> 
> 
> ...



So if I just want 2 use 1 sub half that size of the box will do fine with that style port? Should the port b in front, back or side? Thanks hommie !


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

sub and port on the same plane...


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

Right on bro appreciate it!


----------



## Sosick (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lildemon_@Jul 26 2007, 07:01 PM~8400525
> *did your car have a light in the rear deck pit?
> *


 :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lildemon_@Jul 27 2007, 02:59 AM~8403509
> *:0
> *


no it didnt have the 3rd brake light


----------

